# Which tone do you like better?



## GeorgeMich (Jun 6, 2013)

Hey guys,

Here is a quick video of me playing my two acoustics back to back. First one is a Collings D2H Traditional, Sitka top, non torrefied. The second one is a Gibson Historic Banner J-45 re-issue. Adirondack top and torrefied. I’m trying to decide which one to keep. I think I’m a one acoustic type of guy. Let me know what you think.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I prefer the Collings tone and looks as well. I wanted to like the Gibson.


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

The Collings seems to really project much better than the Gibson. It has a nice balanced, open sound whereas the Gibson sounds restrained in some way.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Tough choice as both guitars sound great!
Is/Are there any other factor(s) that might make you prefer to keep one over the other (e.g., neck profile, etc.)?
Personally, I'd go with the Collings as it sounds "clearer" and more "precise" to me.

Do both guitars have the same brand, gauge and "age" of strings? 

I look forward to reading the comments of others.


----------



## GeorgeMich (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys. The Collings definitely projects more than the Gibson but that is to be expected. The J-45 is more woody, mellow and has a nice grit to it. The Collings is definitely more precise and a crisp clear sound. 

The guitars do not have the same set of strings nor are they the same age so I guess it's not a fair fight but just wanted to get a general consensus. I love them both, but one should do and each day I flip flop.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

The Collings all the way. But I agree with Greco, are there other factors that are more personal to you.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Tough choice. The Collings is crisper and records better but I suspect the Gibson is warm and woody in the room. It depends what you want to do most (record or play live).


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Do you need the money? Honestly I'd keep both unless money was an issue. I slightly prefer the Gibson but I could flip flop as well.


----------



## John Rac (Jun 8, 2015)

Interesting request....
Agree with above that the Collings is clear,sharp and more balanced. Gibson is more bass prominent, warmer, better singing accompanyment. Bet they are mediums...


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

That's a tough choice, soundwise the Collings is more to my taste.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Collings sounds better to me but I think you'd need to work them a bit harder to bring out their voices.

Pancho and Lefty works ok if you strum it with a pick and that would project better in terms of trying to evaluate the sound of the guitar from just sound clips. So same song just a bit more power from the guitars.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

To me, the Gibson has that real plain dry tone that makes me think of old guitars from the ‘30s, 40’s. And my use of the word plain is not intended to be negative, it’s just an expression of simplistic tone which has a certified place in the heart of Americana. 

The Collins sounds rich. The notes plucked don’t sound dry, but full of....I don’t know...harmonics? They chime.

The question is what speaks to you, along with the other noted considerations. In the room together, I would probably walk out with the Collins, but the Gibson on it’s own is a defined sound and no slouch at that with looks that kill. I would never tire opening a guitar case and seeing that.

D18s and J45s....the backbone of American Folk.


----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

Do you mostly care what your guitar sounds like to you as you play it or to others as they listen acoustically or to a microphone / pickup setup as it 'listens' for amplifying? 

From the way your setup recorded it I'd go Collings from a listener point of view

j


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

For me, the Collings.


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

just slightly towards the Gibson, which I did not expect. Not sure what I would think with same strings. The Collings is brighter. The Gibson sounds.... older.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

I own a J-45 TV and I`ve played a D2HT at Folkway when I had the J-45TV with me. I wanted to buy the D2HT, I thought about it for days, excellent guitar, but I had too many guitars at that time.

I like what Wardo said about bringing out their voice. I have a couple of Martins that make more sound with less effort than the Gibson by a stretch. Yet I don`t think I`ll sell, as it`s a charmer tone wise, the neck is nice....and sounds good loud. I think mines pretty too...

I would keep them both...two different animals in my opinion, both purebred.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

I would keep both no such thing as a 1 acoustic guitar person unless you only play one style and I’m sure you don’t.
Both have a very distinctive sound which will give versatility to play a great variety of song but then what do I know after 55 years +


----------

